# Caesar Creek and Little Miami River Confluence



## Bays (Apr 14, 2019)

My uncle and I are thinking about going here. 

https://goo.gl/maps/TJUUp67K2zrEW9Rt7


Was wondering if anyone has been before and could offer up some tips/tricks on what species to target and best lures/bait. Feel free too add any other tips. I know a lot of times I've been fishing places for a while before I realize.. "I can't believe I haven't been doing this or saw this before"


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Smallmouth, Channel cats and for some reason I always can catch drum in that area.
Minnows or nightcrawlers are probably a good bet on a bare hook or small jighead
A curly tail on a 1/16 or 1/8 oz head might be a good starter or even a mepps or rooster tail.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Vin (Oct 7, 2014)

I often catch smallmouth and largemouth on 1/8 oz jigs with swimbaits or twister tails. I’ve never caught any saugeyes at that spot despite trying many times. It looks like decent habitat (deeper current) but they have eluded me. Try wading up caesars creek as well. I usually can pull a couple a few bass in the stretch between the bridge and the confluence.


----------



## horse 'em (Jun 8, 2005)

I usually use just live bait (night crawler or hellgramite) on a small hook and a small split shot. I have caught smallmouth, channels, drum, rockbass and on a rare occasion a saugeye. I would alos suggest fishing going back up the CC section. Once on a past trip, I fished the gorge all the down to the Little Miami. It was a fun trip, caught a lot of fish but it was a very long day. I was definitely whooped at the end of the day. The water was a little lower than we would have liked so we had to walk more than we wanted. We were using our belly boats. Good luck.


----------

